# Icone mail



## link.javaux (24 Mars 2008)

Hey, 

Je viens de formater mon ordi et j'ai oublié de choper cette icone: 






Es-que quelqu'un sait ou l'avoir ?
je pense que c'est Elisha Cuthbert

Merci du coup de main


----------



## link.javaux (25 Mars 2008)

ben je l'ai faite par moi meme pour finir ^^


----------



## mocmoc (25 Mars 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> ben je l'ai faite par moi meme pour finir ^^



je l'ai "faite" par moi mème ?


----------



## link.javaux (25 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> je l'ai "faite" par moi mème ?



je fait l icone.... je l'ai faite :/

je sais pas bizarre


----------



## Larme (27 Mars 2008)

Pourrais-tu me passer le "truc tamponé" ? J'aimerais également me refaire mon icon Mail perso


----------



## link.javaux (27 Mars 2008)

Larme a dit:


> Pourrais-tu me passer le "truc tamponé" ? J'aimerais également me refaire mon icon Mail perso



c'est par ici; 

http://sketched-dreams.deviantart.com/art/Apple-Mail-77115197


----------



## Larme (27 Mars 2008)

Merci


----------

